# amazing conditions



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

epic weather...was like fishing the flats for permit...but it was pompano...even got to say hello to my backing!! Would watch for schools between building sandcastles with my 4 year old!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That would be a nice water color painting, nice job.


----------



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

i know...the color on those fish was just as pretty as the water.....sureal day for sure...


----------



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

also...this was on a 5 weight!...


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Mighty fine day indeed Flyman. Just curious on how you cook the pompano. I've never quite acquired a taste for them but I'm still open for suggestions.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Sweet!!! What they eat?? Must of been running in close? Call me jealous!!


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

filet and pan fry. tastes like fresh bream.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## HReid (Feb 28, 2018)

You arent kidding man. I was on my kayak around ft pickens from 7-12 in the morning and it doesnt get any better than that. Almost no wind or waves and the most clear water imaginable. 
I saw lots of schools of those pomps early but never saw them until they were under me since they were coming at me when looking into the sun. I want to get one of those fast little buggers. 
I was looking for reds but ended up catching a crap ton of lady fish instead. No complaints, they were fun! 

Nice catch on those pompano! What fly did they like? 
Lets hope for another epic day like that soon.


----------



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

they ate just about anything i threw at em...the lady fish kept taking my flies...basically white, shrimp and sandflea patters...i have found they like a long smooth strip...


----------



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

as far as cooking...i gut em...fill the cavity with lemmon, tarragon, pepper, butter...then score and fill with the same and grill them whole...


----------

